# are these bulbs different...194b vs. w5w?



## unclgl (Jun 4, 2001)

thinking of red maplights for B5.5


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: are these bulbs different...194b vs. w5w? (unclgl)*

194 = 3 watts = W3W
W5W = 5 watts = 168


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: are these bulbs different...194b vs. w5w? (converted_vw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]194 = 3 watts = W3W
W5W = 5 watts = 168[HR][/HR]​
You sure about that?
I have seen some blister packaging for 194's showing 5 Watts output.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: are these bulbs different...194b vs. w5w? (emumtl)*

Yep I'm positive


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: are these bulbs different...194b vs. w5w? (converted_vw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yep I'm positive[HR][/HR]​You sure about that?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: are these bulbs different...194b vs. w5w? (emumtl)*

positive


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: are these bulbs different...194b vs. w5w? (converted_vw)*

http://lighting.mbz.org/tech/lights/signal_bulbs/signal_bulbs.html


----------

